# svn - Node Remains in Conflict



## Majorix (May 20, 2012)

I want to use svn before doing a buildworld. In the past I would do this:
`# svn checkout [url=svn://svn.freebsd.org/base/stable/9]svn://svn.freebsd.org/base/stable/9[/url] /usr/src`
and then I was able to update the base system. However, when I try to run svn like above today, I got this:

```
Skipped '/usr/src/crypto' -- Node remains in conflict
Skipped '/usr/src/sbin' -- Node remains in conflict
Skipped '/usr/src/contrib' -- Node remains in conflict
Skipped '/usr/src/share' -- Node remains in conflict
Skipped '/usr/src/usr.sbin' -- Node remains in conflict
Skipped '/usr/src/lib' -- Node remains in conflict
Skipped '/usr/src/etc' -- Node remains in conflict
Skipped '/usr/src/sys' -- Node remains in conflict
Skipped '/usr/src/usr.bin' -- Node remains in conflict
Skipped '/usr/src/include' -- Node remains in conflict
Skipped '/usr/src/gnu' -- Node remains in conflict
Skipped '/usr/src/games' -- Node remains in conflict
Skipped '/usr/src/tools' -- Node remains in conflict
Skipped '/usr/src/cddl' -- Node remains in conflict
Skipped '/usr/src/Makefile.inc1' -- Node remains in conflict
Skipped '/usr/src/ObsoleteFiles.inc' -- Node remains in conflict
Skipped '/usr/src/libexec' -- Node remains in conflict
 U   /usr/src
Checked out revision 235693.
```

It took only like a minute or so and I highly doubt it updated anything since otherwise it would took some good minutes to do so.

I looked around the web but I could not find any solution. So I ask for help here.

Thanks beforehand!


----------



## wblock@ (May 20, 2012)

checkout is just the first time.  After that, use update:
`% svn update /usr/src`


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 20, 2012)

It shouldn't matter. I have a Subversion update script that only uses *svn checkout*, and it never fails (run daily) on dozens of servers and desktop/laptop PCs. I've never seen this error. If *svn update* doesn't help, save your kernel configuration and nuke /usr/src, and start over.


```
sh -x runsvn
+ /usr/local/bin/svn checkout svn://svn.freebsd.org/base/stable/9 /usr/src
U    /usr/src/usr.sbin/bluetooth/hccontrol/host_controller_baseband.c
 U   /usr/src/usr.sbin/bluetooth/hccontrol
U    /usr/src/lib/libipsec/pfkey.c
 U   /usr/src/lib/libipsec
U    /usr/src/sys/amd64/amd64/fpu.c
 U   /usr/src/sys
Checked out revision 235698.
```


----------



## Majorix (May 20, 2012)

@wblock@:
I can swear that my approach also works. Doing the update command also failed with the same output.

@DutchDaemon:
I have cleaned /usr/src and am now running svn again. Will post if anything fails.

EDIT: It all went well.


----------

